# Smoked Some Cheese Yesterday



## lantzy75 (Jul 28, 2017)

Had a hankering for some smoked cheese, so while I'm off work, decided to get the smoker going to smoke some.  Not your traditional cold smoke, but it worked out wonderfully!  I've got it wrapped in the fridge right now, so we'll see how it tastes in a few weeks.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 29, 2017)

Nice job on the cheese!

Color looks good!

Al


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 17, 2017)

L75, It looks good have you done a taste test yet ?


----------



## anglerman (Aug 17, 2017)

Great job I've had lots of success smoking cheese with a 4-6 charcoal pieces in my offset smoker.


----------



## lantzy75 (Aug 29, 2017)

CrazyMoon said:


> L75, It looks good have you done a taste test yet ?


We've tried the Monterey Jack and the mozzarella, and they were both perfect!  I'm wanting to get into the old cheddar, but we should probably finish the other stuff first!

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------

